# another mojito thread



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I know the mojito is a summer drink but I picked up a bunch of limes and mint in preparation for new years eve...I haven't had one in a while. 

I couldn't wait and so made one, then two, then three, then four, tonight. Yum!

Prior to tonight I mostly was using the mix that you just put in with some rum and club soda, but tonight was from scratch!

Yum!

Here is what I did differently this time:

1. muddled the mint and lime in a separate glass, then poured it into the drinking glass.

2. used suger rather than simple syrup

3. used less sugar, more rum  and more mint than most recipes called for.

I like mojitos, can you tell? I think I might make a few more...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I use honey now thanks to Brent (papichulo) always fresh squeezed lemons Ron Blanco. I have made variants like mango, watermelon, etc....


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

If you can find it, try chocolate mint. A friend grows his own so that he is never without when someone wants a mojito. Quite tasty.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I too love Mojitos, I've just been too lazy to make them.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

mmm, I know a place that makes a mean mojito. I might have to look into making my own!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

:tu I was blessed with learning how good a mojito was shortly after I moved to a yard full of mint gone wild. Done well it is the practically perfect mixed drink. Done badly it it close to toxic waste. Getting it just right is like sliding down a razorblade, but worth the effort to learn proper preparation. Mmmmmm. Mojito.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Mister Moo tell me you do not use Barcardi... that would be like making Starbucks Coffee in your mokapot


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Mister Moo tell me you do not use Barcardi... that would be like making Starbucks Coffee in your mokapot


I _*love*_ that commercial.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

what would every one say the best rum is to make a drink with is.
i dont ever drink clear rum so i always just use dark.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> what would every one say the best rum is to make a drink with is.
> i dont ever drink clear rum so i always just use dark.


For a Mojito I think it is a must to use clear rum, its part of the clean, crisp look and flavor of it.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

livwire68 said:


> For a Mojito I think it is a must to use clear rum, its part of the clean, crisp look and flavor of it.


I think clear rums are better for mojitos, but when it comes to sipping on the rocks I go for these rums:

Guatemala: Zacapa Centenario
Belize: One Barrel
Barbados: Mount Gay Extra Old

Hova aka Joey, knows honey is the best sugar substitute or Splenda works too. :tu


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I think clear rums are better for mojitos, but when it comes to sipping on the rocks I go for these rums:
> 
> Guatemala: Zacapa Centenario
> Belize: One Barrel
> ...


Agreed, dark rums for sipping! white for mojitos each has its place!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> what would every one say the best rum is to make a drink with is.
> i dont ever drink clear rum so i always just use dark.


10 Cane is great.


----------



## Eustace (Aug 17, 2007)

Anyone try making a Mojito with vodka? On occasion we will mix some with Grey Goose just to change things up. Yumm!


----------

